# Urdu/Hindi: toaster



## Alfaaz

*Background:* 

Google Translate suggests the following for Persian:
نان برشته کن
سرخ کننده
نوشنده بسلامتی کسی
برشته کننده
And for Arabic: 
محمصة خبز كهربائية
ناخب
For Urdu and Hindi: only the transliterations are given...

*Question: *What is/could a toaster be called in Urdu and Hindi? (birishtah kun/kunindah/kaar; sainkne wala; )


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> *Background:*
> 
> Google Translate suggests the following for Persian:
> نان برشته کن
> سرخ کننده
> نوشنده بسلامتی کسی
> برشته کننده
> And for Arabic:
> محمصة خبز كهربائية
> ناخب
> For Urdu and Hindi: only the transliterations are given...
> 
> *Question: *What is/could a toaster be called in Urdu and Hindi? (birishtah kun/kunindah/kaar; sainkne wala; )




Personally, I would n't go for any of those "fancy" terms. Urdu-vaalas use the word "tos" for "toast" and I think "tos-paz" would be a short and easy word for it.

"paz" is from "puxtan" (to cook).

If this is not to people's liking, how about "tos-saaz" (toast-maker)?


----------



## Alfaaz

Both of them don't seem to convey the idea of toasting-saink dena.  surkh kunindah- would mean "laal kardene wala" which isn't exactly the function of a toaster; 

Is there a Hindi derived word such as sainkan (like there was one for printer)?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Both of them don't seem to convey the idea of toasting-saink dena. surkh kunindah- would mean "laal kardene wala" which isn't exactly the function of a toaster;
> 
> Is there a Hindi derived word such as sainkan (like there was one for printer)?



log dhuup (aur aag) seNkte haiN but they don't get toasted!!


----------



## Faylasoof

Alfaaz said:


> *
> Background:*
> 
> Google Translate suggests the following for Persian:
> 
> نان برشته کن
> سرخ کننده
> نوشنده بسلامتی کسی
> برشته کننده
> And for Arabic:
> 
> محمصة خبز كهربائية
> ناخب
> For Urdu and Hindi: only the transliterations are given...
> 
> *Question: *What is/could a toaster be called in Urdu and Hindi? (birishtah kun/kunindah/kaar; sainkne wala; )


 A toaster in Urdu and Hindi is a ٹوسٹر  टोस्टर _*TosTar*_ in common speech! Otherwise the long, unattractive توس سینکنے والا _*tos sekne waalaa*_ !! (You can put the word _aalah_ (instrument / gadget) at the end but that won’t really help.)

سينکنا  सेंकना* seknaa* (= to toast) is the term we use for toasting! سكی روٹی सिकी रोटी *sikii roTii* = toasted bread… and believe it or not we even say *sikaa tos* (!) to mean the same.


Alfaaz said:


> Both of them don't seem to convey the idea of toasting-saink dena.  surkh kunindah- would mean "laal kardene wala" which isn't exactly the function of a toaster;
> 
> Is there a Hindi derived word such as sainkan (like there was one for printer)?


 What about *سينکيا** सींकिया seNkiyaa* as a one-word term for a toaster?


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> Personally, I would n't go for any of those "fancy" terms. Urdu-vaalas use the word "tos" for "toast" and I think "tos-paz" would be a short and easy word for it.
> 
> "paz" is from "puxtan" (to cook).
> 
> If this is not to people's liking, how about "tos-saaz" (toast-maker)?


 The first wouldn't be quite right as we don't cook the bread! The second is better although it sounds more like a profession (آھنگساز _aahaNgsaaz_ = music composer) or a characterisitc (like دمساز _damsaaz_ = supportive, concordant; also companion / friend).


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the answers everyone! 



> log dhuup (aur aag) seNkte haiN but they don't get toasted!!


It is sometimes used as such, for example, if someone gets a really dark tan while at the beach, "You look really toasted!" (This usage of course will be varied across regions).



> long, unattractive توس سینکنے والا _*tos sekne waalaa*_ !!


Agree...


> What about *سينکيا** सींकिया seNkiyaa* as a one-word term for a toaster?


This sounds better (and shorter)...!

Could any of the Persian/Arabic words or phrases be used... برشته کننده ? and what does ناخب mean?


----------



## flyinfishjoe

QP sahib, you said that Urdu-wale use the word _tos _for "toast." Is the first consonant a dental sound? And, is this word derived from English? And also, does anyone know if this term is used in Hindi as well? A quick Google search brings up few relevant results for the Devanagari transcription.


----------



## Alfaaz

> QP sahib, you said that Urdu-wale use the word _tos _for "toast." Is the first consonant a dental sound? And, is this word derived from English? And also, does anyone know if this term is used in Hindi as well? A quick Google search brings up few relevant results for the Devanagari transcription.



ٹوسْٹَر:توس سینکنے کا آلہ۔
Toaster (as pronounced in English): tos (with soft t, as in tamaam) seinkne ka aalah; Yes it is derived from English, and I would say a mispronunciation; Yes, it seems to be used in Hindi as well; A lot of people use ٹوس (with the English T as in toast)-Tos, as it is closer to the original English word;

Edit: Also, many would just use the English "toast": ٹوسْٹ (انگریزی


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> The first wouldn't be quite right as we don't cook the bread! The second is better although it sounds more like a profession (آھنگساز _aahaNgsaaz_ = music composer) or a characterisitc (like دمساز _damsaaz_ = supportive, concordant; also companion / friend).




Well, "toasting" is a form of cooking, just like baking, boiling, roasting, steaming..

I agree with your second point though. One could end up with the "cook" (human) instead of the cooker (device)!


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> What about *سينکيا** सींकिया seNkiyaa* as a one-word term for a toaster?



This, to me, is too close to "saNkhiyaa", which in Punjabi at least is used somewhat synonymously with "zahr"! (Yes, I know we are not talking about Punjabi here).


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Toaster (as pronounced in English): tos (with soft t, as in tamaam) seinkne ka aalah; Yes it is derived from English, and I would say a mispronunciation



I would n't go as far as to call this a "mispronunciation". This is no more a mispronunciation than "botal" is of "bottle" and "laalTain" is of "lantern". Many other such examples occur in Urdu where the English word has been adapted to suit our pronunciation. The same process takes place in the opposite direction, e.g "dacoit" for "Daakuu".


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> Originally Posted by *Faylasoof*
> What about *سينکيا** सींकिया seNkiyaa* as a one-word term for a toaster?
> 
> 
> 
> This, to me, is too close to "saNkhiyaa", which in Punjabi at least is used somewhat synonymously with "zahr"! (Yes, I know we are not talking about Punjabi here).
Click to expand...

 Well, there are many words in Urdu-Hindi or other langugaes which we could discount just because they sound close / too close to words in yet other languages. Besides, I would imagine people with normal hearing would be able to tell the difference between our _s*e*N*ki*yaa_ and the Punjabi _s*a*N*khi*yaa_.... and the context should make it clear which is meant.


----------



## Alfaaz

> and the Punjabi _s*a*N*khi*yaa_



Isn't sankhiyaa (or a similar sounding word) used in Hindi, even as a proper name of females...? What does the Hindi word mean?


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Isn't sankhiyaa (or a similar sounding word) used in Hindi, even as a proper name of females...? What does the Hindi word mean?



My attempt to answer this question:

sankhyaa संख्या is a noun meaning 'number'. I wouldn't say it's a proper name.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> My attempt to answer this question:
> 
> sankhyaa संख्या is a noun meaning 'number'. I wouldn't say it's a proper name.




marrish SaaHib, the "saNkhiyaa" I had in mind is a poisonous substance. I think it is "arsenic".


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> marrish SaaHib, the "saNkhiyaa" I had in mind is a poisonous substance. I think it is "arsenic".


Yes, janaab-e Qureshpor SaaHib, only for Punjabi. The question was for Hindi. Would you like to get introduced to a person named Lady Arsenic!??


----------



## Sheikh_14

So can you use "tos" as a verb in to toast, as in tos karnaa?


----------



## Sheikh_14

Quick question does Tos/tos relate to both the actual toast and to toast? For instance he loves a good old Toast. Us ke liye tos ke tau kyaa he baat hai/ Us ko tos nihaayat pasand hai.

Please toast the bread. Dugnii/double roTii/bread Tos/tosne karne waalii hai.

You made a fantastic toasted sandwich. Tumne baRiiyaa/beh/bohat achhaa/xuub/basyaar achhaa/xuub tos SanDwich banaayaa hai. 

This is what I got from a dictionary entry 
tos karnaa​तोस करना*•*توس کَرنا​نان پائو کے ٹکڑے سین٘کنا، توس بنانا

Personally I quite like Giraamii QP SaaHib's suggestion tos-paz and it is as nifty a term as toaster itself. Otherwise why not just Tosii a shorthand for Tos-aalah?


----------



## desi4life

Interesting. I’ve only heard “TosT”/“Tos”, never “tos”.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> Well, "toasting" is a form of cooking, just like baking, boiling, roasting, steaming..
> 
> I agree with your second point though. One could end up with the "cook" (human) instead of the cooker (device)!


Agreed! P پز *paz* or puz, part. [rt. Zend and S. pać], Cooking, baking; concocting (used in comp.). توس پز imo is a perfect Urdu alternative, I would opine that their are other alternatives that to can be considered in tos-saaz, tos-kun, tos-xez, tos-soz, tosii, tosii-aalah and tos-mashiin.

The issue raised by Faylasoof saaHib wouldn't be endemic to Urdu, in fact a toaster can also be a human that has been tasked with toasting. Similarly saaz is not only used for maker but also made. Thence technically toz-saaz can be toasted or toaster based on context. Just as xaana-saaz means home-made and dast-saaz, hand-made. I've also come across Maahol-saaz at least in speech for things or people that are responsible for creating a conducive environment I.e. MaaHol banaana/banaane waale.


----------

